# Banks Lake Open Oct 29th ! Lakeland GA



## bassmaster2314 (Oct 19, 2016)

https://www.facebook.com/events/975492419240309/

$60 per boat, 85% payback, 2 big fish pots and a really nice raffle. Click link above for more info


----------

